# Original Rock Song - My First Music Video (Shot at The Orange Lounge Studio, Toronto)



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Happy Sunday everyone! Just wanted to share my first music video  It was shot at The Orange Lounge Studio (where the song was recorded) in Toronto, ON. It was the final project of my songwriting program at Seneca College. I'd love to get some feedback on the video and song. And if you like the song, please feel free to subscribe cause it'll help. Thank you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT!

CONGRATS!

I enjoyed everything about "City of Sound"...VERY IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> I enjoyed everything about "City of Sound"...VERY IMPRESSIVE!


Thank you so much!! So glad you liked it! It was such a great experience recording at The Orange Lounge. Working on the next single now and hopefully that turns out good too.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I really enjoyed it! Great musical production values!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Stephenlouis said:


> I really enjoyed it! Great musical production values!


Thank you so much for watching! 

Yeah I paid loads of attention to the production to try to make as enjoyable a listen and watch as it can be


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Fantastic! Has that nice John Mayer pop vibe to it and as noted above, sound production is very good. Looking forward to your next and hoping it heavily features your ultra cool custom black Strat!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Fantastic! Has that nice John Mayer pop vibe to it and as noted above, sound production is very good. Looking forward to your next and hoping it heavily features your ultra cool custom black Strat!


Thank you! And awesome you caught the John Mayer pop thing. The production of this song was heavily inspired by his first record. I loved the way guitar and other instruments inter-mingled in that one  

The next one is actually more of an acoustic ballad type thing but I'm also working on something for Jan-Feb 2020 that'll heavily feature the custom strat


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds like it's well recorded and mixed.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Guncho said:


> Sounds like it's well recorded and mixed.


Thank you! Yeah, the drums, bass and one electric guitar track was at the studio. The vocals, acoustic and a few other guitar tracks were done from home cause of the lockdown. I used a universal audio arrow and my sennheiser MK4 condenser mic. The amp was my Supro 1605R


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, the drums, bass and one electric guitar track was at the studio. The vocals, acoustic and a few other guitar tracks were done from home cause of the lockdown. I used a universal audio arrow and my sennheiser MK4 condenser mic. The amp was my Supro 1605R


Where was it mixed and mastered?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Guncho said:


> Where was it mixed and mastered?


That was done by my production teacher at the songwriting program - Alfio Annabalini. He's been doing this for a long while.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great production.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alex said:


> Great production.


Thank you!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

great song, I can hear ( and see) all that enthusiasm running thru your viens. Keep on rolling as your passion is evident!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

dgreen said:


> great song, I can hear ( and see) all that enthusiasm running thru your viens. Keep on rolling as your passion is evident!


Thank you so much! 😀 I really appreciate the encouragement and feedback. Gonna definitely keep working on new music to release.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StratCat said:


> Looking forward to your next and hoping it heavily features your ultra cool custom black Strat!


I'm hoping the one after that features your 335 copy. Admittedly, I'm very biased


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> I'm hoping the one after that features your 335 copy. Admittedly, I'm very biased


Hahaha I'm honestly beginning to be pretty biased towards that guitar as well!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's a new song! I'd love to hear some thoughts on this


----------

